# Spline - Decorative



## RandyW (Oct 29, 2009)

I have an antique small wall cabinet with a hardwood back and a large crack down the middle. I want to put a decorative spline (one of those butterfly/bowtie types) across it to reinforce it before it splits further. How do I use the router to cut the spline and receiving hole for it to the exact same dimensions for a perfect fit? What type of bits etc. I have a fixed and plunge router, but have not done inlay-type work with it, only lots of edge routing and table work - slots etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Randy

Here's a kit that comes with all you need to put a bow tie(s) in place..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit: Home Improvement

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1i6dUmi9xg
===




RandyW said:


> I have an antique small wall cabinet with a hardwood back and a large crack down the middle. I want to put a decorative spline (one of those butterfly/bowtie types) across it to reinforce it before it splits further. How do I use the router to cut the spline and receiving hole for it to the exact same dimensions for a perfect fit? What type of bits etc. I have a fixed and plunge router, but have not done inlay-type work with it, only lots of edge routing and table work - slots etc.


----------

